# Things that make you weird



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

-I smother my salmon in ketchup
-I like to eat bananas with mayo
-I sometimes dip vanilla wafers in water
-I drink milk with ice

People say that these are wierd. What's weird about you?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

-I use to eat ice with sugar.
-My sleeping habits (I'm a Bi-phasic/somtimes poly-phasic sleeper).
-I love the smell of some shoe polishers, paint, and markers. :no
-I sometimes shower in the dark, even though the lights work. :roll
-I use to eat jars of sugar when I was younger.
-I like chewing ice.
-I recently tried eating cheese with my tuna fish sandwiches
-I use to eat peanut-butter + cheese sandwiches
-Good music sometimes make me twitch like an idiot.
-I'm attracted to women's feet

I have tons of other "things that makes me weird", but I can't think of them now.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

imt said:


> -I sometimes shower in the dark, even though the lights work.


I do too. I don't like bathroom lights.

When I get excited about something, and no one else is around, I burst into a run without thinking about it. Sometimes I can't help running even when I am in public.

I have an entire bookcase for foreign language books, which includes nearly 30 dictionaries in various languages.

I spend a huge amount of my time pacing or dancing around (more dancing if there's music).

I probably sleep during the day more than at night, although I sleep very little and very irregularly in general.

I can't think of any particularly weird food things at the moment. I've occasionally put potato chips in sub sandwiches.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

carambola said:


> I do, too. I just don't like bathroom lights.
> 
> When I get excited about something, and no one else is around, I burst into a run without thinking about it.
> 
> ...


I do all of those too, though I only run like mad while I'm high. I do a lot of pacing and walking around while I'm generating ideas, or I'm expanding on something that caught my attention/imagination. I literally start talking to myself because of this, and I kid you not.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't like hamburgers or beef in general. A lot of people find that weird. :\ 

I don't wear make-up and a ton of women find that to be a big no-no. *shrugs*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

quiet0lady said:


> -No matter where I'm at or what I'm doing, there will always be lip balm within a one-foot radius of me or I'll freak out. I'm slightly addicted.


Ya, I have that too - I have so many lip balms they are everywhere!

lots see..

- I hate cheese and tomatoes but I love pizza.
- On Saturdays I enjoy a lazy dinner of noodles and peas.
- my fingers can bend in a way that they shouldn't 
- A lot of the time I cannot sit with both my feet on the ground, I like them raised or I sit on one.

....there are other stuff but I can't think right now


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

- i have low-blood pressure and pass out sometimes
- i love certain anime, and i think people are closed-minded for not giving it a fair chance
- i love animation in general. it's artful, or at least it can be.
- i apologize for things I shouldn't
- i make stupid sounds at my cats cause they're so cute


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

imt said:


> I sometimes shower in the dark, even though the lights work. :roll


lol 
I was beginning to think I was the only one who did this.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

imt;1358631-I sometimes shower in the dark said:


> Oh I like this one.
> 
> Do ya miss any bits though? Or do ya wait til day-break and go back in again fer a quick review of the situation?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

jhanniffy said:


> - my fingers can bend in a way that they shouldn't


Something's weird about my elbow. I think it turns past where it should when it's straightened. When I was a kid, someone at gymnastics called it double-jointed but I don't know that that's an accurate description. The people who've noticed or whom I've asked about it have told me it was weird, and I've only noticed one other person's elbow doing what it does.



origami potato said:


> I don't wear make-up and a ton of women find that to be a big no-no. *shrugs*


I don't either.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i like white cheese in my hot dog
i love gore movies


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I eat peanut butter with a spoon for breakfast quite often.
I don't eat any meat besides fish
I can remain completely straight-faced while telling a joke
I dislike the word "ointment"
I hate Soulja Boy with a fiery passion and hope he gets hit by a bus
I won't go camping where brown bears are known to reside
I turn all the hot water off at the end of my shower and let the cold water invigorate me for a few minutes
I wait until the absolute last minute to do school work, and still get As.
I often go to sleep at 3am and wake up at 8, even knowing this is a bad idea.
I don't drink soda, despite that being one of my nicknames.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmm, things that make me weird. 

1. I like trains
2. Watch the same things over and over until I get bored of them.
3. I'm the same with music.
4. The fact that I have Aspergers gives me perceivable weird traits.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Apart from the weirdness that is my social awkwardness and inability to fit in?

- I don't like to wear clothes very much if I don't have to
- I have enough music and audio gear to equip a recording studio even though I'm just a hobbyist and hardly ever let anyone hear what I have recorded
- There is no sofa and no tables in my apartment
- My computer screen is 30" and the resolution is 2560x1600 pixels if that means anything to anyone. I sit close too.
- I have always been rather, umm, creative when it comes to sexually relieving myself. For example I remember using this furry hand puppet thingy when I was 12 years old. lol
- I was attracted to older women ever since I was a teen
- I think arguments for anarchism make a lot of sense and I think anarchy could actually work, at least in the future (no it's not "chaos in the streets")
- I strongly believe there is no god. Maybe not that weird but definitely an abnormal position according to many.
- I generally dislike anthropomorphism
- I have a habit of putting on some talking video quiet when going to sleep. The talking helps me fall asleep. I remember even as a kid it helped me if there was some adult conversation going on in another room or some talking on TV.

Weird enough?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I kissed a camel.
I love germ-x, i think i have 5 bottles in my purse.
I buy bubble rap for fun.
I wash my feet too much.
Its impossible for me to go to sleep before 3 am sometimes.
I want to live with gorillas for a week.
I take 30 things in the fitting room and come out with nothing sometimes..and everyone looks at me weird.
I stayed awake for almost a week trying to get my 1000th piece puzzle together.
when im in an elavator, right when the door closes I break out dancing..when it opens again I stop.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I listen to game show music and Weather Channel music like it's popular music
People look at my handwriting and swear it is from a female.
I have the uncanny ability to multitask and still keep everything straight.
In kindergarten, I was reading at a 5th grade level, and doing math at a fourth grade level - I have been able to read since I was three.
I shop clearance sales and find clothes that I can wear for multiple seasons - and I am a techie.

....if I think or more, I'll add them.. It is time to get my pizza :lol.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i can fold my tongue in half and keep it in that position. lol i've done it since i was like 5.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I can pop my big toe endlessly and wiggle my ears individually or in unison.


Same here haha!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *imt*-I sometimes shower in the dark, even though the lights work.





carambola said:


> I do too. I don't like bathroom lights.


I do the same and with door open, but only if I'm alone in the house.

-I have raw eggs (by some people's idea I must have a death wish :roll)
-I dislike reality t.v, and shows like Oprah, Maury etc.
-I love seeing my friends and family laughing, gives me a high.
-I crack my knuckles while in private.
-I have to exercise everyday or I'll be figgitity(sp?)rest of day.
-My handwriting is extremely messy and indecipherable.
-My favourite cheeses are Ricotta and mozerella.
-My favourite fruits are grapes, mangoes and mandarins.
-I like banana sandwiches.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Oh I like this one.
> 
> Do ya miss any bits though? Or do ya wait til day-break and go back in again fer a quick review of the situation?


lol nah. It's like my subconscious mind memorizes the motions that I make from when I do shower with lights. I did think I would miss parts though, when I first started doing it. Turns out that wasn't even the case. I just have to try and not slip in the tub .


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ooo this will be fun

-I have more sucky, lay-around-the-house type clothes than real ones.
-I have to have my bed in a certain way before falling asleep and have to get drowsy scootched down on the bed w/my feet hanging off.
-I'm a woman and not into shoes or purses.
-I like frozen burritos w/salad dressing and ketchup.
-I have benign fasciculations (muscle twitches) and have had them for 8 years.
-I think going to the movies is sort of boring.
-I don't use a cell or text.
-I'm addicted to nutritional yeast.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

lyssado707 said:


> -I have more sucky, lay-around-the-house type clothes than real ones.


Heh, me too, sort of. I have more oversized t-shirts than anything else.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

- I go to the cemetery almost everyday and read or listen to audio books.
- I broke my jaw a couple years ago and it grew back weird so now I can open my mouth ungodly huge. I always win at fluffy bunny contests .
- I'm not afraid of the dark or scary buildings or places, not even a little.
- I get very energetic in the middle of the night for some reason.
- I'm psychic :].

Erm I suppose that's all for now  It's weird, I had to think hard about this stuff because it all seems so natural to me lol.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm verrrry wierd (and proud).


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

-I don't to like to eat soggy frosted mini-wheats so instead of a bowl I put my milk in a coffee cup and eat them by dunking them in the milk one at a time. 

-I have to put a pillow next to me when I go to bed or I can't fall asleep.


----------



## Calliope (Apr 21, 2010)

Fun! Let's see..

- I have water phobia and live on and small island famous for it's beatiful beaches, witch I haven't seen for years
- I have 76 birthmarks on my left arm, 54 on the right
- I can't sleep without my dog
- I'm terrified I might talk loudly to my self when I'm arround other people, just because my toughts are so loud, and thats why everyone looks at me funny
- I become overly obsessed with things that catches my intressed and spend days and weeks looking them up on the internet until I know pretty much everything there is to know about the subject
- I'm scared of chickens


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

There are so many but

-I've ridden on an elephant. It's not as glamorous as in the movies, its smells awful.
-I eat dry squid sometimes.
-I enjoy all things animated. 
-I love pickles and mustard on pretty much everything.


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

uhhhhhh

-I'm terrified of the dark, I hear scary voices at bedtime and see things, sometimes I'll go sleep in my mom's room lol even though I love to watch scary movies but freak out after and think that there real :afr
-I like to eat my pizza with skittles on top :3 and fries in a burger, fries in a sandwich, fries dipped in ice creamm :O
-I like to spend money on chocolate and candy stuff rather than clothes and other things
-I enjoy doing the laundry because its funn timeee and like throwing clothes everywhere and smelling those little sheets you put in the dryer because it makes me hyperr :boogie
-I like playing with bubbles and wearing my rain boots and still like finding puddles and jumping in them whenever it rains weee and some other random things :3


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

zomgz said:


> - I go to the cemetery almost everyday and read or listen to audio books.


That is ****ing cool, I wanna do that!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

-two of my toes are longer than my big toe and my fourth toe is almost as long as my big toe.

-I look at reflections of myself, whether mirrors, windows, puddles etc.

-I kick *** at hearts and like martial arts

-I can out-eat anyone if I put my mind to it

-I relate to weird people more even though I look normal

-Everything is better......on weed

-Everyone wants more "stuff." I just want to be free, I like living simply, like a spartan.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I read a print newspaper
I haven't turned on a TV for almost a year
I enjoy sitting quietly in the yard
I part my hair on the right
I don't like to buy things to feel good
And the SA/Attention problems/Introverted thing


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

- I wear dorky math/science shirts.
- I rarely watch movies. I'm particularly terrified of movie theatres.
- I like a lot of uncool music. Simon & Garfunkel, Leonard Cohen, Buddy Holly...
- I read textbooks for fun.
- Although I have a uterus, I hate kids. Particularly babies. They creep me out.
- I have an outie bellybutton.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

When I take out books from the library I will usually go back to the library at least once a week to read the book there, instead of at home/work etc. I just find the library is a great place to read, I don't know why that is :roll

Also I enjoy documentaries over movies, not sure how weird it is


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

When driving to work in the morning I like the sound of pure silence. No radio, cds.. nothing!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> - my dreams predict stuff...they do...:wife (people never believe me:rain)


Mine too :O I believe!

I cover my ears after I flush the toilet because it's loud. I don't even realize I'm doing it.

I like ham and cheez-it sammitches.

I don't separate the lights and darks when I do laundry. Doesn't seem to hurt anything.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I plan to go to Greece but really hate 90% of the Greek food I've had. Especially olives, omg I hate olives. I will probably be living off hummus and ouzo, and I'm cool with that.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sometimes I like to google pictures of buses.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> I plan to go to Greece but really hate 90% of the Greek food I've had. Especially olives, omg I hate olives. I will probably be living off hummus and ouzo, and I'm cool with that.


Whaaaat I love olives.


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

I never turn on my radio in my car and I never turn on my AC in my car.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> - I think arguments for anarchism make a lot of sense and I think anarchy could actually work, at least in the future (no it's not "chaos in the streets")
> - I strongly believe there is no god. Maybe not that weird but definitely an abnormal position according to many.


me too me too! everyone thinks i'm crazy.



Emptyheart said:


> I take 30 things in the fitting room and come out with nothing sometimes..and everyone looks at me weird.
> 
> when im in an elavator, right when the door closes I break out dancing..when it opens again I stop.


i do the fitting room thing too...only because i feel likenothing ever looks right on me.
i was literally lmao-ing visualizing the elevator thing!



LaRibbon said:


> - my dreams predict stuff...they do...:wife (people never believe me:rain)


me too...and it's usually the nightmares. :/



zomgz said:


> - I go to the cemetery almost everyday and read or listen to audio books.


I WANNA DO THIS. also are you really transgender?  that's a little weird. no offense! be transgender if you wish.

um, i'll try to make a list.
- i like pretzels with mustard. only the small crunchy kind, though. soft pretzels with mustard would be disgusting.
- i have to drink the leftover milk after eating cereal.
- the only time i really dance is when i'm home alone. i can dance pretty well (mostly belly dancing) but no one knows it, because i'm entirely too self-conscious in front of people to dance to my best ability.
- same with singing, although i can sing well if there's music playing loudly when people are around.
- if i'm wearing long sleeves they have to be over my hands a little or i'll constantly be pulling at them.
- when i'm coloring with crayons or colored pencils or markers or whatever, they must be in rainbow order.
- i'm a little superstitious, though i make fun of superstitions all the time and think they're ridiculous. 
- i know astrology isn't real, yet i read my horoscope daily and often find it to be strangely accurate.
- when i was little i'd go in the fridge and stick my finger in the tub of margarine and eat it plain. thinking about it now makes me sick.
- sometimes music literally gives me visible goosebumps.
- in high school, if i wrote a paper and it wasn't perfect in my eyes i wouldn't turn it in. somehow i miraculously graduated.
- most of the music i like listening to is sad and slow. my friends would get annoyed because all i ever wanted to listen to were sad songs.
- i keep getting new books and not finishing them. today, i made a list of new titles and authors i want to read although i haven't read an entire book in months. neeeed to stop this and finish the ones i've started!
- i'm a very artistic person, but usually when i try to draw, i become so critical of myself that i never finish anything. i become obsessed with symmetry and perfection. it's annoying because i have talent but i get so hung up and beat myself up so much that i can't enjoy myself or feel satisfaction from anything i do anymore, whether it be art or poetry. i desperately want to be able to express myself again, just let it flow out of me.
- i'll be super health-conscious and binge on healthy food for days, then sit around and binge on junk and fast food for days.
- list-making relaxes me - i almost forgot. i'm going to start making lists more often. i've been contemplating scheduling my days out as well, because i'm so damn scatter-brained.
- i'm always tired and always have some sort of ache in my back or neck. i'm never comfortable - i'm even self-conscious when alone.
- i'm fascinated by hallucinogenic drugs, though terrified to try them (except weed) for fear of going insane.
- i'm fascinated with death. not in a morbid way - i hate bloody, gory things. just the mystery of it, the nothingness, how peaceful it seems. i think i may be more afraid of life than death. somehow, it's reassuring.
- i love outer space. the mystery, the vastness, how still and calm it looks from afar. to lay under the stars reassures me in much the same way that death does.
- i sometimes look at strangers and wonder how their lives are, sometimes making up a sort of novel in my head for them.
- people tell me i'm gorgeous all the time. i think they're just saying it out of pity because i'm actually really weird looking.
- i hate responding to the question "how are you?" i don't know if it's because all i ever say is "okay" (because i'm never "good" or "great") or because i feel it's superficial/hate small talk or because i don't want people to know how i feel. yet, i always ask others the same question because i genuinely care.
- i only enjoy cigarettes if i'm in a moving car...or drunk. otherwise they taste horrible.
- i can pop almost every joint in my body, including my tail bone. it's gross but it feels so good. i used to be able to pop my jaw but it became really painful at one point so i stopped and now i can't pop it anymore.
- i feel like nothing in my list is outstandingly weird so i just keep adding to it... 
- i must listen to my ipod in bed every night before sleeping. in fact, i'm off to do that now.


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

-I have to shower before going to the gym, actually before going anywhere 
- When I eat chocolate I have to wash it down with orange juice
- I mostly take baths
- I dislike taking showers because every time I have to close my eyes I have a mini panic attack 
- Pregnant people creep me out, actually the whole idea of pregnancy creeps me out
- I love apple pie, but I only eat the crust..the actual apple chunks gross me out


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

i used to eat playdough when i was little 
i like birdwatching because it is peaceful
i do homework in the bath when i can't concentrate


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

> also are you really transgender?  that's a little weird. no offense! be transgender *if you wish*.


How can you say 'no offense' and say something offensive?* 'if you wish'??? *who is asking YOUR permission???!!! Do you realize how condescending you sound!!

I personally know transgender people, and if you want others to understand you, maybe you should be a little understanding yourself. :blank


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

sara01 said:


> i used to eat playdough when i was little


I tried tasting playdough before, I never actually at it though.

Also, sometimes I just sit still and stare at the walls, while in the dark.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

If I see messy kitchen cloths I'll fold them.

If I see messy towels I'll either straighten them, fold them or place them on the towel rack.
Unless they're in the washing pile.

After petting my dog I have to wash my hands.

Say there's something with a straight edge on top of something else with a straight edge, I'll stack the objects if possible so that the smaller one is on top and so at least one of the edges are aligned.

The fan in my room, I need it on. It has to be on medium / high. Even when I'm sleeping, or when it's cold. If I leave the room I'll turn it on low or turn it off, but if I'm in the room it has to be on. It's the same with the fan in the study, it has to be on when I'm inside for longer than a few moments. But this is only when I'm at home. I can't sleep when the fan is off.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

D11 said:


> How can you say 'no offense' and say something offensive?* 'if you wish'??? *who is asking YOUR permission???!!! Do you realize how condescending you sound!!
> 
> I personally know transgender people, and if you want others to understand you, maybe you should be a little understanding yourself. :blank


it's alright i'm sure she meant no harm  yes.. i am actually factually transitioning to female (well.. i'm already female in my mind but my body doesn't match)  but anyway that's a little offtopic (well.. alot! lol) you can pm me if you like =]

anyway.. add some more things to my weirdness 
- Also have to sleep with the fan on low or I'll never get to sleep
- I have spongebob, futurama, and some other random tv shows playing at all times lol
- I use to eat sand as a kid and still have weird urges to eat sand sometimes XD


----------



## oity (Jan 16, 2009)

imt said:


> Also, sometimes I just sit still and stare at the walls, while in the dark.


Heck yeah, sitting is my favorite pastime. I also like to do it in the dark--usually in my underwear and with a blanket draped around my back. Also, all music is just annoying noise to me.


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

> I sometimes shower in the dark, even though the lights work.


I'm not alone! The rest of my family thinks it's odd when I do this, and my mother will come in and turn the bathroom light on. It annoys me.



> I look at reflections of myself, whether mirrors, windows, puddles etc.


I do this too, half the time without even realizing it.

Other "weird" things about me:
I can't stand wearing make-up.
I often feel like I *need* to sing.
I dislike taking warm showers when I feel warm already.
I don't drink soda.
I've never had pierced ears. (This doesn't actually strike _me_ as odd, but apparently some people assume every girl has her ears pierced)
When I was a young child, I loved protein bars. 
Staring out the window at the passing scenery on long car trips entertains me.
I'm not interested in romantic relationships. 
Physical intimacy beyond hugging disgusts me. But I love hugging.
Whenever someone says something about me looks 'sexy', it makes me very uncomfortable.
I believe marriage is an outdated/close-minded practice.
Before I learned how, I would pretend to write. I had a journal that I filled with pretend-writing.
I might be addicted to ice cream. Whenever there's any in the freezer, I think about it constantly and have a difficult time not eating any. Even when I'm sick of junk food.
I used to be semi-phobic of alcohol. I think alcohol and _any_ drugs are digusting.
I will not take pills for anything (except when I have exceptionally painful menstrual cramps, and then only half the time).
Although I enjoy some t.v. shows, I can't stand watching television. (Unfortunately, there are three in my family's two-bedroom apartment, so I can't escape it)
I want to visit an ancient necropolis; I think it's beautiful.
Every time I'm in an empty hallway, I get the urge to dance.

I keep editing this, it's kind of fun.

I mix cereals because I can't decide on just one.
I refuse to wear rings, and I hate diamonds (I don't care for jewels or gold or displays of financial wealth)
The only reason I want a driver's license is so I can get a motorcycle license.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

counterfeit self said:


> Whaaaat I love olives.


I cannot stand olives - _especially_ Kalamata olives - so I'm pretty much doomed.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

- Food I don't like that other people are surprised by: ice-cream, chips (aka fries), crisps, bread, chocolate, pizza, burgers, sausages (unless they are at least 90% meat)
- I love baking, and I've got a sort of obsession with cakes and biscuits. Despite trying to eat healthy lately I can't get away from the cake.
- I've had a fear of aliens ever since watching ET as a child
- I like walking everywhere. Why get the bus/drive when you can walk?
- I immediately become suspicious of things that everyone else likes.
- Living in a cave in the woods and surviving on the spontaneous productions of nature sounds like a good life to me
- I'm fascinated by taxidermy. 
- The talk of transgenderedness above reminded me of something that might be weird ... I don't really _feel _inside that I belong to either gender. i like my body but if I had male genitals I'd like that just as much. There are some aspects of male physiology I'm quite jealous of, including beard growing and having a deep voice. i wish I could sing like tenor!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I love mushy crackers. I put them in the refrigerator in a bag with cheese and leave them in there for a couple days until they're soft.

I microwave peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, I love them hot. 

I like to melt a hershey bar in the microwave and then mix it with creamy peanut butter. SOO good.

I watch the Weather Channel because it relaxes me. 

I have an obsession with water parks. I look them up online and printed out all the ones in the state I live in with a goal to go to as many as possible in my lifetime. 

I love reading children's books. 

When I was little, I tried to pee like a boy. I quickly learned it just wasn't meant to be. 

I always feel like stuffed animals have "feelings". Sometimes I'll buy one just because I feel sorry for it and that it "wants" a home. (I know there was a thread about this not too long ago)

....and I'm sure there's much much more that I can't even think of right now.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Things that make me weird...

I like to sleep with a lot of covers on. Right now, I'm sleeping under three layers of covers. At winter time, I frequently find myself not having enough stuff to cover myself with.
I don't like to read but generally, I enjoy writing.
I like blue cheese. 
I collect napkins, monthly bus passes, beach pebbles, etc.
I tried to keep any cards and notes I've ever received. I still have some Halloween and Valentines cards from elementary school.
I pet random animals I find outside (probably because I have none of my own).
My dentist told me I brush my teeth too much. 

I think that's enough for now :yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I like to stand by the bird feeders in my garden and play ukulele. They're scared at first but I think they like it. In retrospect it's probably the delicious birdfeed and not my happytunes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I never purposefully buy/drink pop beverages. I'll take them if that's the only option with a fast food meal or something but I'll always take juice or water if available 
- I'm not fond of coffee & the only times I've really drank it were usually for what I'll call a bit of "caffeine clarity". That is when seriously drunk & needing to function as best as that state can possibly allow
- I usually go to bed with the BBC Radio or a podcast, sometimes music radio
- I enjoy late night strolls & feel it's the best time for a relaxing walk
- I dislike cutting my hair & rarely get haircuts as such. Interestingly my hair seems to be self regulating as at a certain length it sheds accordingly or something. I don't know what's going on there but it doesn't seem to get any longer at a certain point
- I often feel the need to argue the opposing view if for nothing else but to force clarity & distinction of another persons view
- A fine made piece of bread without anything added to it & a glass of vanilla soy milk is a very good snack to me. French breads, Italian breads, different whole wheat breads, I'm just a fan of bread really
- I don't wear socks when at home & when I come in one of the first things I do is take them off 
- I don't understand people who wear shoes all the time including in their home whether they be regular shoes or slippers



ilikebooks said:


> - I have an outie bellybutton.


I do as well. Naturally it's not something I think about but your posting it reminded me it's rare


----------



## LonleyGirl (Apr 26, 2010)

*waka waka*

`I can only crack the joints on 7 fingers
`My best friend is 12 years older then me, and Ive never met him in person
`I listen to music repetatively and endlessly (right now I am listening to "Butterfly" by Weezer for the 57th time in a row)
`I am obsessed with going to London
`If I forget a letter or mistype something, I have to erase the whole sentence and start over
`I am allergic to bandaid adhesive, mosquitos, nutmeg and silver
`I walk around my room constantly
`I constantly chew gum
`My confirmation name is Dymphna-Gabrielle
`The only letters I dont have in my name are f,j,q,s,u,w,x, and z
`I put up my christmas tree the day after thanksgiving
`I absoloutley love red hair
`My favorite movie -regarless of time of year- is A Christmas story
`I can raise my left eyebrow independantly, but not my right


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

like few others have mentioned, I can't tolerate bullying or anything I perceive to be unfair. 
In sophomore year high school, I got into a heated argument with a group of classmates who were picking on this kid, who was an easy target for bullying because he was short and skinny. This "kid" now 25, contacted me on facebook last week. He is kicking arse in life now, married with a good job.

Other weird thing, in grocery stores, I only pick fruit from the top most shelves, thinking that bottom shelves are more within reach of passerbys (especially kids), so more likely to be contaminated.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I've enjoyed reading everyone's weird things. We're all weird in unison.

My weirds:
--I love the rain, everything about it-the sound of the raindrops, I love being _in_ it, walking in it is really peaceful. Oh boy the Californians think that's weird. I wish I could dance in it like in the movie _Singing in the Rain,_ but haven't, yet--
--I also like windy days, I love the feel of a breeze or wind on my skin.
-- I despise most competitive sports.
--Don't know if this is weird-depends-I'd like to raise goats one day. Oh, maybe chickens, too.
--Like some one else above me, I love reading children's books, and I read them frequently to my own kids-great excuse.


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

> A fine made piece of bread without anything added to it & a glass of vanilla soy milk is a very good snack to me. French breads, Italian breads, different whole wheat breads, I'm just a fan of bread really


:boogie



> I love the rain, everything about it-the sound of the raindrops, I love being _in_ it, walking in it is really peaceful. Oh boy the Californians think that's weird.


I'm the same, and I've spent my entire life in Southern California. Go figure.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

-I love lightning storms, despite having almost been killed via electricution.
-I've spent quite a bit of time in casino's, and I'm 100% certain that I've made money throughout that time.
-I hate gambling.
-I can roll a joint with one hand (not bragging).
-I'm alergic to hard liquor.
-I can't play my favorite sport (at least not well).
-I've hiked up a mountain shirtless in the pouring rain at 3 in the morning (this was a brilliant idea lol).
-Live music ELIMINATE'S my SA (good music clearly).
-um I have a metal plate in my arm that doesn't set off metal detectors.

Oh there's so much more lol.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

My skin is sensitive/allergic to metal, so I have to wear jewellery that is made from gemstones or plastic.

I blush whenever I sneeze.

I have a freckle in the corner of my left eye, which people must think is always dirt.

I don't own a single pair of jeans or trousers. I just suit skirts and dresses better.

My accent switches from very posh to very common depending on who I am talking to.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

- I don't have a cell phone
- I often eat Doritos with American cheese on top (never thought it was weird until my bf told me thought it's weird and gross -- and he likes to dip his pizza crust in ketchup!)
- I dislike cheesecake
- Bellybuttons scare me/gross me out. I can't stand when someone tries to put their finger in my bellybutton!!
- I'm interested in anatomy, watch a lot of medical television, and like horror movies, but I practically faint when getting shots/getting my blood drawn or when people talk about things that have to do with nerves and veins.
- I can't sleep with another person or a pet in the bed with me (if I ever move in with my bf or if I ever got married, I'd want a separate bed)



Jason A said:


> -I drink milk with ice


I do too if it's not cold enough. Same with orange juice.



xtina said:


> also are you really transgender?  that's a little weird. no offense! be transgender if you wish.


Yeah, I'm going to also have to say that's offensive too. It's not weird, and people don't choose to be that way -- they just _are_.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

-sometimes I drink coffee in the afternoon
-I like the smell of wet cement
-I'm interested in ghosts and anything paranormal
-sometimes I eat dry ramen noodles
-I jog at 4 in the morning
-sometimes I count my teeth with my tongue 
-I'm always saying random movie quotes like "get to da choppa!" and "come with me if you want to live"


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

seastar said:


> My skin is sensitive/allergic to metal, so I have to wear jewellery that is made from gemstones or plastic.
> 
> I blush whenever I sneeze.
> 
> ...


These all make me like you all the more 

That last one, I do to some extent as well (though being from Leicester, talking with a very posh accent isn't the easiest thing to do, lol!)


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

origami potato said:


> I don't wear make-up and a ton of women find that to be a big no-no. *shrugs*


Me too.  I wear dark eye shadow sometimes, but I go out a lot without any make up on. I like feeling "natural" I guess.

1. My eyelid twitches when I'm stressed.
2. I have a very weird sleeping schedule that changes constantly. I'm mostly nocturnal though.
3. I hate when my family members leave kitchen cupboards open.
4. My skin is butt-white and blinds me when outside. :b
5. I never wear shorts.
6. I like the way my dogs heads' smell.
7. I have a habit of peeling skin off my lips.
8. My pinkies are slightly curved inwards.
9. I love the combo of chocolate bars and coca cola.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

French-kissing a cammel in the Sahara desert.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

- I'll start a million things at once because I get bored at doing one thing for too long...eg. I'll take out the vacuum, start cooking, feed my kids, or eating all at once! 
- I laugh and giggle easily and sometimes I'll get into a laughing mood and will laugh at anything...it's hard to get me to stop.
- I use only milk with my coffee. 
- I hate meat with skin, fat or bone around it or if it is red. :um
- I still like to have a night light when I sleep. 
- I cannot sleep or take a nap during the day unless I'm sick or overly exhausted. 
- I cry easily. 
- Scary movies really traumatize me to the point where I cannot sleep. 

Can't think of anything else for now.


----------



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

sash said:


> - I'll start a million things at once because I get bored at doing one thing for too long...eg. I'll take out the vacuum, start cooking, feed my kids, or eating all at once!
> - I laugh and giggle easily and sometimes I'll get into a laughing mood and will laugh at anything...it's hard to get me to stop.
> - I use only milk with my coffee.
> - I hate meat with skin, fat or bone around it or if it is red. :um
> ...


I start a lot of projects at once too cause I get bored quick too. I found it funny that someone else does the same.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Eating corn on the cob gives me a violent migraine...eating sweetcorn not on the cob doesn't :eyes

Me and a few friends were once challenged by the singer Mark Morrison and his posse (they were acting all gangsta!) to play computer games against them in an arcade in Leicester...we turned him down, lol!

I once fell out of a moving bus!!

I'm only just applying for my first passport, at the age of 31.

As a teenager, I had my ear pierced and then immediately regretted it and let it heal up again (though obviously it'll never fully heal up).


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i drink kombucha. its an aquired taste. it's insanely sour, but i love sour. 
i'm drinking it now- hence why im mentioning it 
i makes me kind of dizzy.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

lastofthekews said:


> Me and a few friends were once challenged by the singer Mark Morrison and his posse (they were acting all gangsta!) to play computer games against them in an arcade in Leicester...we turned him down, lol!


This is awesome! You so should have taken them on and beat them!



lastofthekews said:


> I'm only just applying for my first passport, at the age of 31.


Where shall we run away to?


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

My best friend for the last 4 years was a dog, lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'd rather move bugs from inside my house and put them outside instead of squashing them.
One time I was about to sneeze, but I yawned instead.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't mind being stuck in rush hour, because I enjoy talk radio (yes I'm a weirdo!)


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

steelmyhead said:


> I'd rather move bugs from inside my house and put them outside instead of squashing them.


Wish I could do this, but I'm usually too scared to pick them up. Then my sister or grandmother kills them (even if I ask them to just move the poor bug outside). :sigh

And here's a couple more about me (I'm on a roll :boogie):
I used to have a "pet" spider who lived on my ceiling years ago. I called him Pete. 
I have a habit of giving my stuffed animals boy names. 
I used to have a dark green bear I called "Grandma Ivy"; I named her as soon as I spotted her in the store. What normal kid decides their stuffed bear is a grandmother?
As a young child (4-6ish), I was terrified of movie theaters. I thought the movie would run overtime and we'd be locked in and starve to death.
I also thought the Small World ride at Disneyland would shut down in the middle and we'd be stuck there in the dark to starve to death.
In high school, I had this weird way of speaking sometimes, without using any actual words. I'd make noises or gibberish. Somehow my friends understood whatever I was trying to say.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I trim my nails short.

I only brush my teeth once a day.

I like sipping balsamic vinegar.

I try to save all the ants that are on my kitchen counters getting at the sugar.

Sometimes I get a weird urge to run out of the house and down the street and keep running til I have to stop.

I'm slightly allergic to green jolly rancher candies.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

seastar said:


> This is awesome! You so should have taken them on and beat them!


It was just too ridiculous! Mark Morrison was dressed like he used to be in his music videos, with all the bling on, and the guys with him where watching the doors and acting as if he was about to be mobbed by hordes of fans, lol!



seastar said:


> Where shall we run away to?


If you ask me at the right time, I may well take you up on the offer to run away. Got to wait for my passport though (unless we run away to Scotland or Wales!!)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I'd rather move bugs from inside my house and put them outside instead of squashing them.
> One time I was about to sneeze, but I yawned instead.


One time I was about to sneeze but farted instead. Just the one. Time.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think hairy woman are attractive, such a freakin weirdo:sus


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

kiwismile said:


> :boogie
> 
> I'm the same, and I've spent my entire life in Southern California. Go figure.


Yay, for a Californian who likes rain!

"I used to have a "pet" spider who lived on my ceiling years ago. I called him Pete."~Kiwismile

We have daddy long-legs in a corner of the house, no matter which one is there, its' name is always 'Webster'.

I always carry bugs outside rather than kill them, too. Why kill them?! They're just confused and wanna be outside!

Another thing lately- I've been wearing complementary finger polish with whatever I'm wearing.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I dip french fried potatoes in mashed potatoes

My thumbs are double jointed or something and I can make them pop

I have a blemish of some sort on a very personal part of my body. It's been there for at least 45 yrs so I only panic that it's something serious once or twice per day.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a mild obsession with remote islands.....the more remote the better.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

(Only some) things that make me weird, just for today

- On a walk today I felt compelled to bang my right heel on the ground at every step until it felt just right (it never did)
- I also had to stop walking to itch various parts of my body every minute
- I'm enjoying a new compulsive habit in the evenings scratching my scalp
- Rocked, wept, and hit furniture while on the phone
- Kept sniffing at everything
- I felt gooey and randomly planted a couple of kisses on my friend's lips. Despite having a strong urge I again resisted going further
- I spent 3 hours drawing and redrawing a tiny section of arm 1-2 cm^2 and still didn't get it right because I'm not well today
- I had to be prompted to eat all my meals
- Sat in bed for 9 hours after waking up


----------



## malaise (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm in my own world most of the time so I probably do lots of weird things. Um, I talk to myself alot. Sometimes I'll think of something funny and burst out laughing and the people around will look at me weird. Every day I get a new word or phrase stuck in my head and just repeat it out loud randomly, or make a song out of it and sing it out loud randomly. 

I cry when I yawn, not out of emotion but just as a physical reaction. So, every time I yawn people always think I'm sobbing and ask me what's wrong. 

I always have cold hands, like ICE cold. Even in the summer. It freaks some people out.

And....yeah. That's about all I feel like revealing.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

oh god, i'm so sorry about the transgender comment  i feel horrible. i didn't mean to sound offensive at all. i'm so so sorry. sometimes i even have horrible communication skills online...i meant "weird" as in "different" as in "unique". again, i apologize x 1009240938! i was just curious, that's all.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

kiwismile said:


> Wish I could do this, but I'm usually too scared to pick them up. Then my sister or grandmother kills them (even if I ask them to just move the poor bug outside). :sigh


My mom did that recently too. I was trying to move this daddy long legs outside, but I was having some trouble, and she comes over and squishes it with this napkin.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Peanut butter on pancakes makes the best pancakes in the world!!

..that is about it.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I couldn't really think of that many, but every night before I go to sleep I get up to check that my alarm is on like 4 times and I only sleep on the right side of my bed, which is a queen size bed.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Peanut butter on pancakes makes the best pancakes in the world!!
> 
> ..that is about it.


I know right.... I do that too.... I also make peanut butter and jelly toaster waffle sandwiches. Yuuuummmmy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

LonleyGirl said:


> `I can raise my left eyebrow independantly, but not my right


I can do the opposite, raise my right brow but not my left



OregonMommy said:


> --I love the rain, everything about it-the sound of the raindrops, I love being _in_ it, walking in it is really peaceful. Oh boy the Californians think that's weird. I wish I could dance in it like in the movie _Singing in the Rain,_ but haven't, yet--
> --I also like windy days, I love the feel of a breeze or wind on my skin.


I was actually out walking the rain today, I enjoy the rain & wind as well



malaise said:


> I cry when I yawn, not out of emotion but just as a physical reaction. So, every time I yawn people always think I'm sobbing and ask me what's wrong.


I tear when I yawn often as well, though I haven't had anyone ask me about it


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

steelmyhead said:


> I'd rather move bugs from inside my house and put them outside instead of squashing them.


i'm the same way,but i get frightened of spiders. i'd rather have someone take the spider out,then kill it.

-i sometimes talk to myself
-i love to eat turkey bacon + eggs with maple syrup
-i love movies + music most people haven't heard of
-i have never gotten my first kiss and i'm 17
-i have a fascination for sex and the sex business
-i don't tweet
-my favorite pizza topping is pineapple<3
-i love burning things,playing with fire/matches/lighters
-i don't smoke or drink


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

. I can NEVER sit still. I always have at least one part of my body shaking/fidgeting.
. I enjoy taking a **** with good music. 
. I'm not to found of chocolate.
. I hate hot dogs.
. Little things bother me, like if something is in my peripheral vision, I would have to move it so it doesn't bother me anymore.. 
. When I sit I have to sit on my legs or at least one. 
. Without a day of music I feel like I go insane. 
. Hearing someone sniff continuously pisses me off. Go get a tissue. 
. I always have an urge to laugh at inappropriate times.
Many more but I think the rest are a little too weird for here..


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

-i spazz out easily
-i sometimes talk to the most random people ever XDD


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

-I like mozarella cheese on pizza, chicken parm, and other Italian foods, but can't stand it raw, or any other cheese for that matter (besides on the aforementioned foods).
-Everything on my desk has to be facing exactly 1/3 to the left, otherwise it's not perfect enough, and that won't due.
-I'm _ridiculous _when it comes to eating every 2.5-3 hours. 
-Sometimes I forget to breath. Actually a lot. Then I'm like, 'WTF?'.
-I really dig squirrels.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

- I am obsessed with even numbers and like everything to be even, sometimes I feel anxious when it's not.
- I must have upstairs tidy before I go to sleep.
- I always do everything in the same order and I hate people interfering with my normal routine.
- I know almost everything there is to know about cats.
- I want to study veterinary science but I only want to be a vet nurse. I couldn't care less about the money!
- I don't wear make-up or go to extremes to alter myself to fit beauty standards.*
- I don't really enjoy clothes shopping or shopping at all.
- I don't find movies about teenage boys wanting to have sex with "hot girls" particularly funny.
- I'm very observant and notice things other people don't.
- I'm not actually worried about being a spinster with 3 cats.
- I can eat very little or a lot without much effort.

*Yes, I'm a hypocrite here because I have an ED, but it's definitely not a vanity thing.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I like concrete, alot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ does it like you back?

I have to have things on multiples of 5. Volumes, dials, you name it.

The lack of emotion in my face (my expression does noit change if I am happy or sad) and as a result I get people asking me what is wrong or to smile more or whatever ALL THE TIME :wife


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

- I am a complete audiophile
- I don't particularly like chicken


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> - - I don't wear make-up or go to extremes to alter myself to fit beauty standards.*


I am the exact opposite, I'm weird in the way that I _have_ to wear makeup! It's just out of habit dipped in vanity. I don't know the reason, actually, just don't feel right without it, won't leave the house without it.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amanda123 said:


> . I can NEVER sit still. I always have at least one part of my body shaking/fidgeting.
> .. When I sit I have to sit on my legs or at least one.
> . Without a day of music I feel like I go insane.


_agreed!!_


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

OregonMommy said:


> I am the exact opposite, I'm weird in the way that I _have_ to wear makeup! It's just out of habit dipped in vanity. I don't know the reason, actually, just don't feel right without it, won't leave the house without it.


I don't like to leave home without makeup either...even if it's something lite...like eyeliner, lip gloss and a bit of powder on my face.

I also have to do everything in odds. Like if I pick up some grapes..it has to be 1, 3, 5...etc.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the smell of gasoline when I pump gas to my car.

I like to take a big whiff of it, nice sweet smell mmm.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> I like the smell of gasoline when I pump gas to my car.
> 
> I like to take a big whiff of it, nice sweet smell mmm.


yeah, me too. smells great. 

I also like the smell of a freshly lit match...mmm

but it wouldn't be a good idea to put the two together. :no


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

-I like the smell of gasoline,oil,markers(saw someone else that posted something like this,don't remember who) and coffee.Smells nice,but tastes bad.Yes,I mean the coffee 
-I hate the smell of apples.Makes me sick and I feel disgusted when people eat them around me.. lol..
-I love movie,cartoon,video game and nostalgic-t-shirs. And stuffed animals.Especially if it's a cool character 
-I used to play with stuffed animals with my sister(she's younger than me) until I was way over 20 and I enjoyed it..
-I think it's fun to go into toy stores and press things.(Not alone though)I guess I'm just a big kid 
-I think that babies aren't cute at all.(Puppies and kittens are cute,but babies?Naah..)It seems sometimes that women are supposed to love babies which annoys me.
-I make up stories in my head.

Probably more,but this is the things that comes to mind..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh yes, love the smell of petrol at the petrol station

Love the smell of fresh cigarette smoke (eventhough I do not and never will smoke)

My right leg shakes a lot when I sit down, I can't leave it still lol. Gets worse when I am nervous.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

-I actually like biology.
-I like the smell of smoke when it's lit.
-I love musicals.
-I have really small feet [size 5 in women's]


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I always feel like stuffed animals have "feelings". Sometimes I'll buy one just because I feel sorry for it and that it "wants" a home. (I know there was a thread about this not too long ago)


Ha ha..Me too 
And when I moved I didn't have room for all of my stuffed animals and then I felt sorry for them because they had to be packed away.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't go to the barbers, I cut my own hair, sideburns and trim the back of my hair.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I like to sleep in my clothes and I'm _always_ wearing socks when I sleep.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Some of these may not seem weird to some but...

- I like singing to myself out loud 
- Sometimes I talk to myself out loud, like kinda rehearse what I will say to a certain person before seeing them and even then I don't say what I rehearsed. I guess I also talk to myself probably because I am lonely most of the time heehee
- I like looking in the mirror now and again and smiling or just check my face or something when I am bored lol
- I don't like steak 
- I will rustle or crunch bag or crisp/sweet packaging deliberately because I like the sound of it. 
- I like the smell of new paper/print. Freshly Cut Lawn. 
- I talk to my guinea pig in a really weird voice and I sound like she's my child and not my pet lol 
- Even if it's warm outside, I still sometimes go out in a hoodie or jacket because I am insecure of showing off my arms. 
- I think I giggle/laugh too much. But I love it! 
- I spend too much time on here or the saschat
- I don't know what certain long words mean so if someone on the forum/chat puts a long word in, I discreetly look up the word on the online dictionary then when I know what they mean, I will reply back to them.
- I dislike my feet and make sure I don't show them off to anyone so I wear socks pretty much all the time. 
- I don't like clothes shopping for fun, I go clothes shopping if I really need some clothes - anyway I don't like to go out and just buy armfuls of clothes and have most of them just stuck in my wardrobe abandoned like most females lol

uhm..I think that is it for now


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

-I suppress my breathing in public, even though it might kill me lol
-I like creepy atmospheric music
-I play bass and electric guitar and now want to buy drums and a piano, so I will be a one man band and make my own music
-I attribute human feelings to my cat and talk to her, even though all she cares about is food


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

I talk to myself.....alot. What can I say, I'm a great listener to myself.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I hold my knife upsidedown.
I prefer to sit on the floor than the sofa.
Sometimes I open my window at night and stare out for ages just smelling that garden at night smell and thinking about life.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> -I suppress my breathing in public, even though it might kill me lol


lol!



shymtealhead said:


> I talk to myself.....alot. What can I say, I'm a great listener to myself.


Me too...A LOT.



Snow Bunny said:


> I prefer to sit on the floor than the sofa.
> Sometimes I open my window at night and stare out for ages just smelling that garden at night smell and thinking about life.


If my back and butt wouldn't start hurting, I'd prefer the floor as well.  I also like to smell the night air and listen to the animal noises.


----------



## Soris (Mar 23, 2010)

- I'm 23 years old and still sleep with stuffed animals

- If I notice an area I'm sitting in is dirty, I'll get up and clean it to my satisfaction before I make myself comfortable again. I'm a bit of a neat freak.

- I -have- to drink Diet Coke with lime. I won't have any other soda any other way.

- I can't sleep unless I've gone to the bathroom beforehand.

- If my hands feel dirty in the slightest, I have to go wash them off before I move onto my next task.

- I eat really fast.

- If I don't see my cat on my doorstep when I get home from work, I get upset and worried about her.

- I can't stand tin foil. There's something about it that gives me the heeby jeebies.

- Touching anything that's wet or soggy grosses me out.

- I'm a white girl that's only attracted to Asian men. I don't know why, it's been that way since high school. I've had people call me weird for that reason, but meh. The heart wants what it wants.

- I can't open my eyes wide.

- I won't stop reading a book until I finished reading the chapter I'm on.

And more!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

-i always a draw smileys on my left wrist :]
-even though im mature, im extremely immature and have a better chance on the swings than in the office
-i used to make my barbies have sex when i was little xD
-i get 'high' off of using dustoff sprays. they're so awesome and amuse me everytime i use 'em xD
-i love porcelain dolls
-i dont care much for money


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

- Apparently I'm really mature for my age. 
- Because of my maturity, I tend to get a long with people a fair amount older than me, rather than someone around my age.
- I have a hard time making eye contact when speaking to another person.
- I usually hide behind someone I know, when I meet someone I don't know.
- I like to chase my cat and little dog around. 
- I eat foods that most people would puke at the sight of. 
- I don't really care about what other think of me.
- I need at least 12 hours of sleep every night. 
- I cannot function before 1 PM. 
- I'm a really weird tomboy/girly-girl mix.
-I really hate wearing shoes. If it were up to me (and my feet were durable enough) I'd just walk around barefoot all the time. 

And the list goes on. I'm sure there's more, but I can't be bothered to try to remember any more.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I always have to move my legs when sitting.
I like chipped nail polish better than freshly painted nails.
I cut my own hair.
I like sprinkling salt on ice cream.


----------



## ian81 (May 3, 2010)

Being some what psychic


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

*smilies*



kosherpiggy said:


> -i always a draw smileys on my left wrist :]


I draw smilies absolutely everywhere! :yes


----------



## MidnightRider (May 4, 2010)

-I always have a hat on.
-I wear headphones 90% of the time
-I've got a Humidor full of extremly expensive cigars that I hardly ever smoke (been months)
-I'm obsessed with Finland
-I stay up for days at a time, and when I sleep it's a weird schedule
-I dislike sunlight
-When I do sleep I have music blasting extremly loud, metal of course
-I havn't cut my hair in 5 years
-Most horror movies make me laugh
-I like to study history
-I like when it rains and storms

probly alot more I can't think of or just to normal for me to think is weird


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I failed Advanced Lamaze.....I didn't come to class prepared. I tried to tell them that men don't have babies!


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

I never wear make-up and I don't have my ears pierced.
I only seem to fancy older men.
I'm very interested in spiritual practices, meditation, Kundalini Yoga etc.
I've still got lots of cuddly toys.
I make up scenarios and talk to myself and others in my head (if that makes sense)!
I'm ambidedrextrous.
I've got around 150 rabbit models in my room.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

laurel said:


> I've got around 150 *rabbit models* in my room.


Oooh, Bugs-Bunny would love your house!!! :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i have conversations with myself but i dont have imaginary friends !


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I am an island.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

MidnightRider said:


> -I havn't cut my hair in 5 years


Cool! :yes I just recently cut my hair myself for the first time in about 5 1/2 years, but I kind of regretted it. It was down to my lower back. It was an impulse thing when I chopped it. 

Here's more weird stuff.

1. I like scary dreams.
2. I get along better with animals than with people.
3. I would rather order inside a fast food place than go through the drive-thru
4. I imagine conversations between me and others in my head.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Some douches threw some rocks at my train tonight and broke a bunch of windows. I felt really sad for the train afterwards. It was just being nice and giving people rides home, and some ****nuts had to injure it.

I guess it makes me weird that a) I felt sad for a train and b) I am still sad for the train, an hour and a half later.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Ooo I forgot this one, it makes me really weird.

I have a bad case of ADD methinks, and I like to "slot" music notes in my head in 4x4 groups (for a total of 16 notes, or syllables if only words are spoken)

Once I slot each music note in my head and fulfill the entire 16 note group I repeat the cycle, I get kind of frustrated when a music note pattern doesn't slot nicely in the 4x4 cycle. I cheat and add an extra note sometimes so that it fills out a 4 group


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I enjoy family get togethers, I'm a freak, look away!!!!!


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Im the only one in my high school that shaves his head bald.

I aviod breathing others peoples breath.

When im walking on the side walk and step on a crack with my right foot I have to step on another crack with my left to keep it even lol


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

1. I feel guilty when I pick a flower or blade of grass, like I hurt it or something.
2. As I'm falling asleep, I always have to play a game in my head like naming things in alphabetical order or listing things I hate and so on.
3. I feel sleepy and sluggish during the day but active and energetic at night.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> -I attribute human feelings to my cat and talk to her, even though all she cares about is food


Yeah, I know how you feel, haha!


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Onion sandwiches with lots of butter
Liking housework 
Icecream in a glass of cola


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

-I write neuroscience articles for fun. I'm especially interested in schizophrenia and brain tumors

-I periodically take my glasses off momentarily in public to test my vision without my glasses. I get discouraged by the fact that I am highly dependent on them, and wish I could go back to the days when I didn't have to wear them.

-I google people all the time and try to find skeletons in their closet.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

- I have no plans for college.
- I like eating lemon peels.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- It sometimes takes me forever to swallow pills. It's not as though I have an impending choking thought but if they don't go down the first time then it takes a bit


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

for the past month and a half i've eaten banana pancakes every morning for breakfast. i'm now sick of them.


----------



## Contra (Feb 23, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> - It sometimes takes me forever to swallow pills. It's not as though I have an impending choking thought but if they don't go down the first time then it takes a bit


This is a nightmare. I can't swallow pills at all, if I'm taking asprin or whatever then I have to chew it before swallowing. A few months ago someone gave me one of those liquid capsules when I was sick that I had to bite them and swallow the liquid, which was disgusting.

Aside from that, I hate milk so eat quite a lot of dry cereal. That's about it, I'm pretty normal really.


----------



## kelly0205 (Jan 28, 2010)

I pick my nose, smoosh together the boogers, and then smell them, then flick them.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

-I like reading about drugs and mental illnesses
-I actually like the history channel
-I get random bruises/cuts and I don't do drugs/party/drink!
-I'm sometimes naturally hyper/high and it makes people think I know where the good weed is at


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Too may things to list.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

WalkingOnAWire said:


> This is a nightmare. I can't swallow pills at all, if I'm taking asprin or whatever then I have to chew it before swallowing. A few months ago someone gave me one of those liquid capsules when I was sick that I had to bite them and swallow the liquid, which was disgusting.
> 
> Aside from that, I hate milk so eat quite a lot of dry cereal. That's about it, I'm pretty normal really.


Aha I was the same way. I couldn't swallow pills for the life of me. Last year I took a medication that only came in pill form and couldn't be crushed, so after trying about 50 different methods to swallow it, including the Oralflo cup which was completely useless, and spending a few days trying to get this pill down, I got fed up and shoved it down my throat and it was a happy ending. Works quite well for me now, though I'm dreading the day I have to take a pill in front of someone as it looks kind of awkward.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

one of my hands is always colder than the other XDD


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

Let me see what I can come up with...

I have to have my blanket facing the right way or I can't sleep. My blanket is solid blue on one side and some weird checkered pattern on the other. I have to have the solid blue on top and the tag at the bottom.

Any device that shows a number for the volume has to be on a number divisiblehttp://www.thefreedictionary.com/divisible by 5.

I like to separate my m&ms by color and eat them in a certain order. Brown, yellow, orange, red, and I alternate the blue and green. Also if they are peanut m&ms I like to eat the shell around the peanut first then the peanut.

For some reason animals really like me. I can go sit in the woods and wild animals will come up to me. Mostly squirrels and other small animals. Sometimes deer.

I can sometimes "sense" who is in a room with me. My friends use to make me do it at parties cause the thought it was fun. They would have me sit in a room with my back to the door and tell them who walks in.

I like to separate my fries by length before I eat them.

I can't stand to have any icons on my desktop or to see them on other peoples computers.

I am better at doing math in my head then on paper.

I am a man and I don't like watching porn and I prefer to see a woman with clothes on rather then naked. I like them naked too I just prefer clothes.

I use both sides on my brain equally at all times. I was told in school it was a learning disability but I never researched it to know what its called.

I use ice cream as a topping for crushed nuts rather then the other way around.

I don't put sugar on sugarless cereals.

Caffeine has no effect on me. I can drink a pot of coffee and go right to sleep.

I remember the serial number of my first computer 25 years ago. In case you are wondering its 840910102.

I can't stand long sleeve shirts, sweatshirts or sweaters but I can't hardly leave the house without wearing a jacket.

My hands sometimes get really hot for no reason.

I like sitting in the dark.

I don't really get bored. If I don't have anything to do I can just sit and do nothing.

Sometimes parts of my will be cold while other parts are hot.

I have a photographic memory that is out of film.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

sparkationsgirl said:


> -I write neuroscience articles for fun. I'm especially interested in schizophrenia and brain tumors


That's cool. I like neuroscience as well. I was going to do research early last year on schizophrenia but could not because of scheduling conflicts :-(
I did do a little summer project on seizures, write an essay on stroke, tutor a neuro. class and take all available neuro electives at school.


----------



## muddle (Mar 16, 2009)

I live in an internal imaginary world which is more real then the real world. 

It embarrasses me that I talk in my sleep. Whatever is on my mind comes out my mouth. Apparently I scream and shout too. 

I can't bear noise such as loud music, whistling, unpleasant voices which are too loud, children screaming. I couldn't ever work around people, or in a crowded office etc, because I couldn't stand the noise.


----------



## electrocutee (Jan 17, 2010)

When I'm speaking and mess up my words I make a stupid sound out of frustration.
I can't sleep with socks on.
When I'm in bed I have to pull the blankets up to cover whichever ear is exposed.
When my cat enters the room and meows at me, I have to say Hi back. It would be rude not to.
I love the smell of cigarettes when outdoors, but if I'm in a car with someone smoking, it makes me feel sick.
I love praying mantises.
I give my horses little kisses on the nose. And talk to them in a baby voice. And give them cute little nicknames like they are my babies.
If I haven't read something interesting and informative, my day is not complete.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I like watching "The Golden Girls"


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't play the lottery because I don't want/couldn't handle the attention it would bring if I ever actually won.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

-I compulsively rub talcum powder on my hands throughout the day.
-I can only eat grapes and M&M's two at a time. If there's an odd number in the bunch I'm eating, I'll throw the last one out.
-I love to have nightmares.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Can't sleep without a fan...and not just any fan it has to have the "right" sound.



muddle said:


> I can't bear noise such as loud music, whistling, unpleasant voices which are too loud, children screaming. I couldn't ever work around people, or in a crowded office etc, because I couldn't stand the noise.


Same here.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I like to watch the History channel.
I hate popcorn.
I can't sleep unless I'm cold, but I have to use three layers of covers pulled all the way up under my chin.
I can eat mayonnaise on just about anything.
I'm obsessed with castles.
I love 80's music.
I could watch "Titanic" every day and never get tired of it.
I like to fantasize about being a criminal like in the movie "Catch Me if You Can."
I like to fly in airplanes and sit in the window seat and watch the clouds. I could do this for days on end. 
I'm tired of material things and am constantly getting rid of my possessions. 
I want almost more than anything to go surfing but I'm too scared of sharks. 
I have a fantasy of spending a night on a beach and waking up and there being no one around. 
I want to build a city where there are no cars around because I'm afraid of animals getting run over. 
I don't like the months of January through May. They just bother me. Luckily we're almost through.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

1. I don't breathe through my nose when I'm cleaning so I can't smell stinky odors. It's become automatic.
2. My ears click when I swallow. 
3. I get annoyed when family slams kitchen cupboards. 
4. I don't kill ants in the kitchen, and I rescue them from family.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol it's really gross so I'm not saying.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lol I dont think I can say mine either,since this is supposed to be a family site. :lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't feel right unless I start my day eating 6-7 bananas for breakfast :b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't feel right unless I start my day eating 6-7 bananas for breakfast :b


Omg I find that so cool! Lol
You must spend slot of money on bananas!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> I don't feel right unless I start my day eating 6-7 bananas for breakfast :b


Fyffes must love you!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It saves time on making the bed. I sleep on a futon - transformed as the bed. I have done the ceiling fan thing, too. 

I have a tally counter I use to count cops, since I commute so much. I started on January 21, 2009 and am at over 2,400. I can't remember the exact number. It's like a game I play. Cops can be doing ANYTHING, but the police station <- that's cheating.

If they are pulling someone over CHECK!
If they are helping change a tire CHECK!
If they are helping with an accident CHECK!
If they are in the median gunning people CHECK!
If they are at a doughnut convention CHECK CHECK CHECK!- one for every car.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Fyffes must love you!!!


Lol, I practically own shares with them 



Emptyheart said:


> Omg I find that so cool! Lol
> You must spend slot of money on bananas!


It works out under £1 a day, which isn't to bad  (about the cost of 2 chocolate bars) but I remember a time when I was paying nearly half of that - damn you global economic crisis *shakes fist


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It saves time on making the bed. I sleep on a futon - transformed as the bed. I have done the ceiling fan thing, too.
> 
> I have a tally counter I use to count cops, since I commute so much. I started on January 21, 2009 and am at over 2,400. I can't remember the exact number. It's like a game I play. Cops can be doing ANYTHING, but the police station <- that's cheating.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty interesting actually, I'm sure it passes the time.

It isn't a rule I live by but I usually visit the local convenience store (1 minute walk) at least once a day, as I'm addicted to sugar.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

(Embarrassing to post), but it's pretty damn weird that I have never been to a club in my entire life. I've only been to a bar once and it was on vacation because I was with someone.

*lol- this made me think of the movie Coyote Ugly- girl coming out of her shell. Yeah, irony of life, watch that be me in a few years. I want the chance to live wild before I die. Damn SA.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> (Embarrassing to post), but it's pretty damn weird that I have never been to a club in my entire life. I've only been to a bar once and it was on vacation because I was with someone.
> 
> *lol- this made me think of the movie Coyote Ugly- girl coming out of her shell. Yeah, irony of life, watch that be me in a few years. I want the chance to live wild before I die. Damn SA.


Don't worry I've never been to a club either, so that makes us normal, or we are just 2 weirdos


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Don't worry I've never been to a club either, so that makes us normal, or we are just 2 weirdos


nice to hear I am not the only one 
Though my desire for going is pretty low, it would be comforting if I was with someone who was new too lol.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

1.) I think chocolate and any type of pastries are disgusting. 
2.) I like esoteric things.
3.) I'm probably sex-obsessed.
4.) I'm *terrified* of insects, including flies, ants, and butterflies. 
5.) I like learning. (Languages, math, etc.)
6.) I have really elaborate daydreams...
7.) I'm desperate to make friends, yet I have S.A.
8.) I'm usually attracted to older guys and younger girls.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ I also don't eat chocolate anymore because of complications with my health,I don't really miss it that much,I've been on a low to zero sugar diet for a while now and I had some bread with sugar in it for the first time in a while and it was like eating cake,really sweet.if that was my reaction to bread i'd probably gag if I ate chocs!? I like esoteric things too, have a bit of an interest in conspiracy theories!

one thing I will say that makes me weird is that I talk to myself.I also sometimes sing to my pet cat.


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

-i wear spiderweb fishnets all year though i can only find them during halloween  i cannot wear shorts or skirts without them
-i talk to myself and have conversations with myself and other people in my head and i talk to my pets all the time
-i'm afraid of crickets
-i laugh when i get my blood drawn
-i cried when we moved to Alaska because it was so pretty
-i almost choked to death on skittles when i was little lol 
-i lie to doctors constantly
-i tend to keep a knife or a gun beside me at night just in case of zombies
-i hate when parents get their babies ears pierced
-i can't watch movies with nudity or i will get very angry
-i still love stuffed animals
-i get very hyper at night so i need a sleep aid or i'll lay in bed for 2-3 hours before i'm able to fall asleep and wake up every hour
-i'm obsessed with bellydancing but i can't get myself to learn, i think i'm to fat and ugly whenever i try
-i used to think anything below 80 degrees was freezing
-i've always wanted to kiss a girl
-i always used to hide my hands when i was uncomfortable, idk why
-i daydream of killing people or people dying a lot
-bugs gross me out but i feel bad if i kill them and i always apologize if i do
-i love storms
-i would love to have a pet skunk

i'm sure theres a ton more but i should probably stop


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My feet have to be moisturized at all times....AT ALL TIMES!! :um


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

diamondheart89 said:


> My feet have to be moisturized at all times....AT ALL TIMES!! :um


Weirdo.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> Weirdo.


:twak

:no

:rub


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I must use a different utensil for each item on my dinner plate, otherwise I cannot touch my food

Sometimes I build some sort of elaborate irrigation system on my dinner plate, so gravy and other liquids do not run into and contaminate other foods rendering them inedible.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

one word: SAD!!!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I talk to every animal I see. Yes, I mean every animal. From squirrels to bunnies, to aquarium fish, talked to a bear once as well as a mountain lion.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

If I'm bored, I like to "pitch" a tennis ball at my garage. I've taught myself how to through a whole bunch of pitches this way.

I hate stepping on cracks, off colored tiles, stains etc.

I make lists (writing down all the greek letters, players on sports teams etc)

I need music on to fall asleep

I take 5 minute baths. Cant stay in any longer but need to do it. 

I love boggle and scramble, I like to think im very good but I cant spell in real life to save my life.

I write left handed but play sports and use a mouse right handed.

I commonly think about bring out my plythera of lego and losing myself for a fews. I never go through with it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Jason A said:


> -I drink milk with ice


I do that too!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sometimes I will put a song on repeat and listen to it for several hours.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> Sometimes I will put a song on repeat and listen to it for several hours.


I do this too! I don't even get sick of it for days.

My list (that I can think of at the moment)
- I LOVE sour cream. I can't get enough of it on tacos and burritos <33
- I hate all fruits. I don't know why, but it's mostly the texture (squishy-ness eww) and taste that bother me. I do, however, like fruit flavored candies and orange juice. I love a lot of vegetables though!
- I always hated cereal with milk, so I ate straight from the box.
- The nerves in my jaw go wacky whenever I eat something with a strong flavor (sour cream included). It feels so weird, but it's very brief and goes away after the first few bites.
- When I'm comfortable around the people I'm with, I often say things in a different pitch or way. Like, I'll say, "Excuse me" but it'll be more high-pitched and goofy. My coworkers have laughed at me because apparently I randomly imitate a bad country/southern accent. xDD I do talk normal, it's just random sentences/phrases. 
- I walk on my toes out of habit, even when wearing shoes (I know I should stop)
- I have a fear of sharks. I don't hate them; they're actually really interesting. I can see them at the zoo in the aquarium but they do make me a little uneasy. It's the worst in video games. If I see them in one, I quit that game. It can even be a 2D pixel sprite of a shark, and I'm out. xDD;
- I like storms during the day (unless the power goes out, there is hail, or a tornado...) but at night, they usually scare the crap out of me. If I see lightning, I have to hide my face under a pillow/blanket. However, one very early morning, we were driving to Missouri in a big downpour storm, and I actually liked watching the sky light up on the highway.
- 99.9% of my dreams have something to do with video games. I don't even really play that much anymore, but my dreams usually have video game characters/places, and/or are in third-person/first person for shooters. If I could record my dreams, I could probably sell some interesting game ideas/designs to companies xDD
- I'm a lefty when I write and do some tasks, but I'm do other things right-handed (a lot of which I learned to do right-handed like scissors or the mouse)
- I've been watching my dad play violent/gory video games since I was 3 or 4 years old. The first video game I ever played was either Doom or Sonic the Hedgehog on the good ol' Sega Genesis.

And I should probably stop here before my post is as long as the page. xD;


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I have no sense of act of responsability, whatsoever really it's kinda hard for me to focus on something long term, for example I gotta raise 300$ to bail myself out of not finishing college by this autumn, I could've raised the money but instead I just spend it, and also I have no interest at all in getting a job in finding it easier to get the money faster


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I talk to myself all the time, whenever Im alone in my rom I have conversations with myself pretty much all the time :um, gotta make up for never socializing somehow :b


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I cut my arm hair with scissors before.


----------



## DarkCloud (May 31, 2011)

I totally talk to myself.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

- I get extremely bad nervous laughter/smiling on a regular basis
- I eat entire lemons without any problems and enjoy the flavor
- I like an extremely limited variety of music at any one time, but I don't mind listening to the same things over and over again
- I find it difficult to make eye contact with people appearing on webcams, even when they can't see me


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I enjoy the smell of gasoline. YES!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

crystaltears said:


> I cut my arm hair with scissors before.


I've shaved mine.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a friend spider


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I buy copious amounts of gold gel pens. 
If I am away from mountains and forests for too long I feel like I'm dying inside.
I invented my own language.
I'm double jointed enough to fit through the back of my kitchen chair. 
The sound of wolf howls help me fall asleep when I'm stressed out.
I run outdoors when there is a storm.
When there's nobody around, I like to walk really fast, on my tippy toes, and spin as I go through a doorway.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I eat french fries with a fork.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

* My scalp itches all the time for absolutely no reason. Unless I shave it periodically. As if I don't have enough shame in public, I have to go around bald. And sometimes I get a rash and bumps from shaving on the back of my head/neck and I'm walking around wondering if the back of my head looks bad.

* I can't talk right. I don't know if it's SA or I have some kind of speech disorder but I've never been able to express anything more than simple thoughts. 

* I think my head sticks forward farther than it should when I'm standing/walking. I look normal from the front but I think I look weird from the side. Like a monkey.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

-I like to eat lemons
-I like the smell of gasoline
-I refer to lobsters as "ocean roaches" and think its disgusting to eat them. Ditto for crabs (they look like freaking spiders).


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I only sleep 4 hours a night during the school year but sleep at least 9 over summer. 

I can't wear dresses without feeling weird/claustrophobic.

I hate wearing make-up. 

My eyes change colors- gold, light green, dark green, brown, sometimes light blue. One time it was poopy colored. o_e

I'm terrified of dogs that go up to my knees. 

Until recently I used to be ghostly white. :s

I'm the shortest person in my family- not counting the 9 and 10 year old cousins. 

I love attending scary movies, but end up closing my eyes through half of it. 

If I stay up past 12 I have to stay up until 3. 

I'm weird.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

-I really dislike cheese
-I get this odd feeling where I have to walk on a certain side of a person or I feel strange
-I collect ear rings like the world is going to end
-I dislike the taste of milk
- I talk and answer to myself
- I plan my facial expressions before walking into a room
- I enjoying studying and understanding new things
- I'm a night and morning person
- I hate the idea of sex
- I always watch when I have to get blood taken, injections and when I got stitches
- I used to have a bottle of nail varnish stuck to my wall and at the moment I have a jigsaw on my wall.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

- I have a nervous twitch lol.
- I have green lenses for my glasses.
- I cant stand the sight, texture or smell of yogart as it physically turns my stomach:]

Even the thought of it makes me cringe...


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

I have an outrageous metabolism, i can eat junk-food indefinitely and never gain an ounce.
I fcuking hate myself to a degree that strains credulity itself, does that make me weird.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> When there's nobody around, I like to walk really fast, on my tippy toes, and spin as I go through a doorway.


I do that all the time :boogie when there's no one around, at least.

- I enjoy eating fries with vanilla ice cream.
- Sometimes when I'm walking in the streets and listening to music in my ipod, I imagine I'm in a videoclip or in a movie scene.
- I imagine random people on subway, streets, etc, doing certain faces and expressions and I find it hard not to laugh afterwards.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

-when grocery shopping i tend to put EVERYTHING NEATLY in a certain spot for maximum efficiency. its like one of the only things i tend to go crazy about on organizing....
-i use to /still do(sometimes)laugh when i am in pain...
-I hate stepping on cracks, off colored tiles, stains etc.(sometimes)
-i talk to my self and have conversations...
-I make up scenarios and talk to myself and others in my head...


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

"I sometimes dip vanilla wafers in water" 
Hahaha, me too! I also: 

-Use to eat ketchup and white bread 
-HATE touching money (it's so dirty!) 
-laugh when something hurts 
-I relate many situations to bombs


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I enjoyed reading everyone's posts! 

here are some of mine, which may or may not be unique:

- I like gobots, while the other kids liked transformers.
- I wear polos with basketball jerseys over them.
- I wear 80s style glasses.
- I wear a fanny pack.
- I like scooters and want to own one in the future.
- I eat fries before eating my burger.

Probably not that weird but people have commented to me how the above list of things is weird.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 15, 2011)

I was going to say I like starting political discussions in order to express my feelings, but that's already a thing of the past.

I still have pretty weird, and completely unrealistic, political opinions though. I wish I lived in a rich variant of the DPRK.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

- I don't like summer but like summer dresses
- I don't like cheese or tomatoes but I like pizza
-


----------



## dshalo (Apr 13, 2011)

Sometimes I shower in the dark too. I like being in darkness when relaxing
I can't fall asleep unless I have the TV or music on. I put chips in my sandwiches


----------



## Oz139 (Jul 14, 2011)

mcmuffinme said:


> - i love certain anime, and i think people are closed-minded for not giving it a fair shake


I love anime!


toffeexo said:


> I like going on random bus/train journeys, just me and my music, watching the world go by..


I love doing that! When I was in HS I used to cut class all the time hop on the bus and/or train and stay on til the last stop, I'd get out wander around for hours then take the trip back.

Let's see 
- Caffeine and other substances meant to keep you up put me to sleep
- Some drowsy educing medicines (like benedryl allergy) seem to have no effect on me a few times actually seem to perk me up
- I love spongebob!
- Along with SAD, I also suffer from ADD, ODD, OCD, and depression.
- I get embarrassed when I dance, even though I'm in my room alone with the window shades down and the door closed lol
- I like to sing while I drive
- I am very clumsy
- I love stale bread (not slices, the hard kind) and cheese doodles
- I can't seem to taste when foods are slightly spoiled (once drank 3/4 a glass of milk before asking my mom why it tasted a little off, she took a sip and nearly threw up)
- I can put liquids up my nose and shoot it out my tear ducts
- I find it hard to sleep without my body pillow
- When I go to the laundromat I spend the entire time watching the clothes go around in circles


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

zerogrim said:


> -when grocery shopping i tend to put EVERYTHING NEATLY in a certain spot for maximum efficiency. its like one of the only things i tend to go crazy about on organizing....
> -i use to /still do(sometimes)laugh when i am in pain...
> -I hate stepping on cracks, off colored tiles, stains etc.(sometimes)
> -i talk to my self and have conversations...
> -I make up scenarios and talk to myself and others in my head...


Sounds normal to me, least doing those things too is normal for me.:blank

- Never can wear any article of clothing 2 days in a row, even shoes or jackets.
- Don't like sauce on my pasta
.... thinking about them makes me have to stop, must have 100's of them, enough to write a book, actually not sure of they're just strange traits or may, many OCDs.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

- i hardly ever talk around people other than family
- i talk and sing to myself a lot when home alone
- i make weird facial expressions for no reason
- i laugh at inappropriate moments
- i love chocolate but don't like chocolate flavored ice cream
- i wash my hands like 20 times a day


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

- I think out loud a lot of the time
- I don't like people to know what music I listen to
- I don't like watching videos when somebody's in my room
- I have weird sitting positions
- I hold in sneezes and coughs because I don't want people to hear me
- I always look out the window when in a plane/car/train


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

-I immediately smell a book after I buy it because I love the smell
-My idea of fun and my priorities are way different from most other people at my school
-I can't eat any meat if it has the littlest bit of fat on it
-If everyones doing it I don't just for that reason
-I go outside when it rains/storms
-I laugh whenever I get in trouble which tends to make things worse
-And sometimes when I get bored I make weird noises and see how people react to them


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I go to great lengths to play imaginary weddings. I search venues, get prices, rings, everything, and put together folders on my desktop that contain everything in photographs. I used to think it would freak people out but I put one wedding up on Facebook and other people commented on it think it was really cool. And also my lover doesn't tell me I'm crazy. He indulges me actually, haha. So maybe only some people will think that's weird.

I like eating fries and hot dogs with BBQ sauce instead of ketchup. I don't think it's weird but my sister insists that it is.

I give personality traits to things that don't have personalities, like numbers and colors. I've done it since I was a kid so it's just how I see them now. I don't even know how to explain it to people. I guess I'll try...um...Green and Yellow are dating and Red and Blue are dating. Yellow is kind of nerdy and Red is really confident and popular. Blue is really popular, too, but feels superior to everyone else so Blue is unlikable in that since. At the same time it's hard to fully hate Blue, except Green hates Blue so Green tries to be like Blue and gets mad at Yellow for not being more like Red. At the same time Green wouldn't be with any other color besides Yellow. Does that make sense to you?

Even when I'm alone, I don't think I'm fully alone. I mean I know that I am but I still feel like someone is watching me. And if I'm at home completely alone I think someone is going to break in thinking no one is here because that's what people do. The stake out your house and try to learn when people aren't there and then they attack and take your ****!

I think everyone is a rapist. :sus

If I'm writing something by hand, I write it 3 times over even if it's just for my personal use.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I love the covers of Depeche Mode but i dont *actually* like Depeche Mode the band versions...


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

haha some of these are really funny! I personaly think wierdness makes the world a better place. I'm called wierd on a regular basis and consider it a compliment.

1. I'm really random...I blurt out random things on occasion and love conversations that just don't make sense. Like talking about taking your bologna sandwich for a walk. I think that's why a lot of people think I'm annoying, but oh well, some think it's funny.

2. I'm obsessed with cheese, dolphins, and poop...don't ask....

3. I'm 18 and still act like a kid

4. I don't really like talking about guys and relationships and things like that...I want a boyfriend and to get married and stuff, but I don't want to talk about it

5. I wear gloves that I made out of socks and wear clothes that don't really match

6. I hate hugs and kissing (boys are ok, but like kissing my mom or grandpa or something is just wierd)

7. I collect beanie babies and have about 70 or 80

8. I like flat sodas

9. I hate McDonald's

10. I take the stairs instead of the escalators when I'm in a hotel

11.I shower twice a day and wash my hands constantly (think I might have a little OCD)

12. I have wierd feet and can make my toes stretch out and bend in a way that people say they shouldn't haha

13. I hate text lingo...like saying lol or brb

14. I love writing but can't stand reading

15. I like messy, frizzy hair and sometimes don't brush mine for days

There's probably a lot more but I will stop for now....


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> I go to great lengths to play imaginary weddings. I search venues, get prices, rings, everything, and put together folders on my desktop that contain everything in photographs. I used to think it would freak people out but I put one wedding up on Facebook and other people commented on it think it was really cool. And also my lover doesn't tell me I'm crazy. He indulges me actually, haha. So maybe only some people will think that's weird.


that sounds really cool. Fun hobby. maybe you should do that for a living, sounds like you have enough experience.



TheDaffodil said:


> I give personality traits to things that don't have personalities, like numbers and colors. I've done it since I was a kid so it's just how I see them now. I don't even know how to explain it to people. I guess I'll try...um...Green and Yellow are dating and Red and Blue are dating. Yellow is kind of nerdy and Red is really confident and popular. Blue is really popular, too, but feels superior to everyone else so Blue is unlikable in that since. At the same time it's hard to fully hate Blue, except Green hates Blue so Green tries to be like Blue and gets mad at Yellow for not being more like Red. At the same time Green wouldn't be with any other color besides Yellow. Does that make sense to you?


THAT....is awesome! Does it makes sense? To me it does...to others, probably not. That is kind of really wierd...but I think it's awesome...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

LOUDontheINSIDE said:


> that sounds really cool. Fun hobby. maybe you should do that for a living, sounds like you have enough experience.
> 
> THAT....is awesome! Does it makes sense? To me it does...to others, probably not. That is kind of really wierd...but I think it's awesome...


I've considered doing something in that area career-wise but people get so *****y about their weddings these days that I think I would be stressed out all the time and not enjoy it like I do now.

I'm glad it's awesome weird and not just weird weird then, haha.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I like 8 gherkins in my mc donalds hamburger, they never put in enough, so I ask for extra extra x4. and people throw them out.
I like walnut pieces dredged with honey and chopped up raw garlic all tossed.
I have other things that make me uniquely weird,but they are boring.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

- I don't like cheese, unless it's on pizza
- I don't like butter, unless it's on garlic bread
-I'm not really into regular sports like baseball & basketball ; just watch football & hockey games once in playoffs
-I still watch anime even though I'm 24
-I suck at all sports ; being a guy, you would think I would atleast be good at one but nope, only sport I ever was good at was hockey back in middle school
-I have very poor hand eye coordination, lol I always drop stuff when someone throws something at me
-I hum while I'm working since I get so bored ; have had more than one coworker comment on this
- I love going to sleep very late (around 3-5am) and waking up next day around 3-5pm
-You know that saying "you never forget how to ride a bike", well I forgot lol ; technically I could pick it up after a few tries, but my first try will be a failure
-I majored in something I actually hate and now it's my career
-I like eating a vanilla ice cream cone at mcdonald's while eating fries and a hamburger at the same time, think it tastes delicious lol 

Yeah I probably have more, but don't want to make my sound too weird...


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

imt said:


> -I sometimes shower in the dark, even though the lights work. :roll


I do this, too.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

music4life said:


> -I immediately smell a book after I buy it because I love the smell


Oh, I definitely do this too! Sometimes in public as well... which I'm sure makes me look a little strange. The smell is so nice, though (not so much when it comes to second hand books sometimes, however... :afr), I just have to. Also, when I have a new book, I'll do anything to avoid creasing the spine or losing that new book smell.

I eat ketchup with almost everything... I won't go quite as extreme as drenching ice cream and things like that in it, but pretty much everything else _has_ to have it.

I like watching property renovation shows, which I suppose might be a bit weird for people my age. I just find them interesting.

When I'm even slightly hungry, my stomach will make the loudest, weirdest sounds. I've never heard anything like it from other people. It's quite embarassing. I can control the noises sometimes as well, so I can sort of make my stomach speak. Can't stop it from happening though, when I'm caught somewhere without food. In tutorials at uni it can be excruciatingly embarassing...

I have OCD, and often do some freaky things because of that. It's not as bad as it used to be, but I still have cupboards full of old receipts and price tags and stickers, plastic bags, wrappers, etc. ... really useless stuff that I hoard.

I have a tendency to laugh at inappropropriate moments (really inappropriate sometimes, such as funerals)... I just can't control it, I think I'm so mentally messed up, especially when it comes to grief and emotional hurt that I have terribly odd reactions to bad things occasionally. It's really bad.

I also have literally hundreds of cacti, which I enjoy growing and germinating from seed. Bit of an odd hobby I suppose!

There are a lot of things that makes me weird, I think, but the above are probably the least freaky ones... I daren't share the rest.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

imt said:


> -I love the smell of some shoe polishers, paint, and markers. :no
> -I sometimes shower in the dark, even though the lights work. :roll
> -I like chewing ice.


Me too 

Here goes....

-I used to do contortionist training at home (I'm still pretty good )
-I'm a vegetarian who simply doesn't like the taste of meat (apparently this is uncommon??)
-I love home wares... Also Dyson vacuum cleaners :roll
-Love popping/squeezing/demolishing pimples on myself and others


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

- I sleep backwards on my bed. 
- I like to snuggle my pillows. (I don't know if that's weird... but I think it may be =/)
- Sometimes I like to spin around on my chair... (maybe that's more childish than weird)


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

- I barely talk, ever.

- I'm a huge nerd.

Hmm, never thought about it really but, there's not much that makes me weird.... Thanks for the realization OP!


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

If someone mentions mind reading or a person claims they're able to hear thoughts I immediately think of the worst most disturbing ideas and repeat them in my head over and over. I'm not a believer of mind reading which is what makes this weird to me.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

prudence said:


> If someone mentions mind reading or a person claims they're able to hear thoughts I immediately think of the worst most disturbing ideas and repeat them in my head over and over. I'm not a believer of mind reading which is what makes this weird to me.


That's not weird, it's actually totally normal. This concept has been spoofed in science fiction many times, the episode "Earshot" of Buffy did it pretty well.


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

-I hate artificial lights. Sometimes at night when my roommates are gone and I'm alone, I turn out all the lights and do everything (cook, clean, eat, shower, etc.) in the dark.

-I sometimes verbalize my thoughts when I'm alone (aka I talk to myself). I rehearse conversations that I may have with people.

-Sometimes I really want to touch everyone (roommates, friends, usually people my age) and everything (walls, furniture, clothes, plants, animals) and it takes a lot of restraint not to. When I go clothes shopping, it's really hard for me to not touch and feel clothes as I walk by them. It's weird because most people, guys and girls alike, seem to be much more touchy feely with me than they are with everyone else.

I love Mexico!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

-I give all the critters that come by my yard a name. All the crows that come around are called "Mr. beadsly", my neighbors dog is called "big yellow dog" and so on. My puppy comes running to the window every time I shout their name. :teeth

-One day i'll be wearing mens clothing, the next i'll slip on a dress. 

- I only wear a bra maybe 1-2 times a month.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I drink anything from a can or bottle through the side of my mouth. It just feels right.

I laugh at random thoughts, and it's frustrating when others think I do this on purpose for attention, or to bother them.

I prefer to sleep with a pillow on my head.

I like Mongolia.

I like to write in thin colored markers, if I can't, then I probably won't write at all.

I specifically put stickers on my bed so that I have something to peel off over the next month. 

All I can think of!~


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> That's not weird, it's actually totally normal. This concept has been spoofed in science fiction many times, the episode "Earshot" of Buffy did it pretty well.


Being weird: Just another thing I suck at.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

_- I inadvertently check myself out in the mirror at least 33 times per day (gotta ensure nothing is out of place)
- I fantasize about being 'Mr. Popular' in Jr. High and kicking bullies *****
- My family members have to call my name 3-4 times to get my attention when I am in my 'own world'
- I love thunder, lightning, rainstorms and FOG!!_
- _I will only eat Hellmann's mayonnaise_. _I abhor Miracle Whip!_
- _I watch It's a Wonderful Life 3x every December_
- _I like raw noodles and raw cookie dough_
- _I will only read a book if it is brand new (I hate anything second hand)
- I am an extremely 'light' sleeper and must have a fan on to drown out external noises_


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

-I hate mayonnaise, but I can't eat tuna without it.
-My personality varies depending on what type of facial hair I have at that moment.
-I like to close my eyes while listening to music and imagine I'm one of the members of the band.
-Sometimes I'll fake accents at parties or other events if I'm bored or I just feel like messing with people. I always make sure there's no one I know around because that would be really embarrassing.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

A lot of things make me weird. But the fact I pour wheat germ on vanilla ice cream stands above the other strange qualities.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

-I eat Hot Pockets with a fork
-I open my pop cans halfway and sip it out
-I pick at the skin around my fingernails and it looks horrible
-I make random noises when I'm bored


----------



## danielek (May 1, 2011)

-Sometimes i get really paranoid for no reason
-I am kind of a phase guy, i have my phases for example last month i became obsessed with comic books, i bought hundreds of them and now i feel like i don't care anymore
- I wear weird colors sometimes. 
- I am addicted to blueberries (Like 5 boxes a day)
- I hate the current rap and hip-hop music, while i love the old kinds


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

danielek said:


> - I am addicted to blueberries (Like 5 boxes a day)


They're just so delicious.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

prudence said:


> Being weird: Just another thing I suck at.


Aw, come on, that's not fair. It was a weird observation to make in the first place. Just because the actual behavior isn't weird just makes the observation astute.

Besides, if you sucked at being weird, then you would be good at being normal. Who the hell wants to be good at being normal?


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

-I eat chicken with cheese

-I love drinking the leftover juice after eating steak (that blood stuff)

-I like eating pizza with no sauce and just cheez and then the next day no cheez and just sauce

-I dont like tons of makeup/popular clothing like most teens do (forever 21, tons of eyelines etc)

-Glasses are a turn on and i find male's backs to be attractive >>;

-I stroll around in a tank-top and underwear even when people are in the house

-I dont beleive in god 

-When i get bored, i think of stories in my head, although i have to bouncing a ball or twirling a pen while listening to music or else ill get fidgety

- im addicted to the smell of a new car


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> Sometimes I'll fake accents at parties or other events if I'm bored or I just feel like messing with people. I always make sure there's no one I know around because that would be really embarrassing.


I love that.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

- I has SAD


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Aw, come on, that's not fair.






> It was a weird observation to make in the first place. Just because the actual behavior isn't weird just makes the observation astute.
> 
> Besides, if you sucked at being weird, then you would be good at being normal. *Who the hell wants to be good at being normal?*


Dentists. Anywho, I've gone all green-eyed at the posters in this thread who are able to catalogue their weirdness. Oh well, I'll come back here if I catch myself participating in cookiness.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I collect empty containers of all kinds. I especially like the Altoids tins. I keep a lot of those empty Costco plastic jars. I have a big thing full of tea tins (Mostly the Rishi ones). Sometimes I find cool uses for these things and it motivates me to keep more of them. Plus Altoids are awesome.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

I make myself look a bit goth and I miss the 1990's!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

i put sugar in my milk


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

- love ranch in my spaghetti
- ketchup on my popcorn
- I hate celery. Everyone seems to like it :/
- allergic to bananas :3
- I turn on my bright lamp when its time to sleep.
(Hard to sleep without bright light!)
- I don't like most rock music.
- I carry teeth flossers in my purse :3


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

I like to watch UFO's and ghosts clips on Youtube!


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Four of my toes are grown together. Same two toes on both feet. If someone ever invents footgloves, I won't be able to wear 'em.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I like reading snark of stuff I already know is rubbish.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

*I still have my tricycle from when I was a toddler, I still "play" on it in the back yard especially at night, it makes me feel like "Saw": http://static.zoovy.com/img/toynk/W349-H600-Bffffff/N/nec_60607_cb.jpg

*I visit gore forums

*I prefer cookie dough over actual cookies

*I dip carrots in vanilla yoghurt

*I often eat a whole Brie cheese for lunch

*I cannot for the life of me swallow seafood

*I have to drink at least two cups of green tea a day


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

- I hold my knife upside down.
- I eat 6 bowls of cereal a day. In my last student house I had 11 boxes wedged into my cupboard.
- Googly eyes make me laugh. Many things around my house wear googly eyes for that very reason.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't like playing video games. Everyone I know likes video games. I don't know, after the Super Nintendo days I just lost interest.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

- I dislike chocolate ice cream
- Santa Claus *NEVER* ate my cookies or drank my milk
- I dont repulse when someone scratches a chalkboard with their fingernails


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Hehe I like reading other people's little 'quirks', good stuff.
Weird things about me...umm, 
-I almost always carry a rubber duck in my bag (I was carrying it a few weeks ago when I met Slash so got him to sign it )
-I can't throw anything away that has an image on it, magazines, leaflets, dozens of pictures I've printed or drawn myself over the years..even if I don't particularly like the picture it just goes in a big folder of them. Right now I can count 50+ flyers on my wall :s
-I get rid of my change by going to arcades now and then to use the 2p pusher machines, as a result I have dozens of keyrings won from them, yet I only own 1 key 
-I have an extremely strong preference to platform shoes and boots, I own 1 pair of trainers, 3 pairs of heels, and roughly 8 pairs of platform boots (like the ones the spice girls wore lol, but mostly in black) and their average height is 4". This is probably the thing people find weirdest, but I feel weirder wearing flats


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the smell of women's worn... shoes.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Weirdos 


I obsess over the number of posts I have in forums.
I clench my toes when I get nervous.
I drive around aimlessly listening to the radio sometimes.

That's all i can think of for now.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

-My shoulders are hypermobile, aka double-jointed. I can pull my arms all the way behind my head and down. Or I can just twist them behind my back and pull them up over my head. I do this a lot throughout the day, it feels good to stretch this way
-I can fingerlock on both hands. Which is when you hold your fingers completely straight but just bend the tips
-Some people would say my taste in music is weird
-I get these weird involuntariy shakes every day, my head and shoulders just...shutter. It happens several times a day. I've seen myself do it in a mirror before, it's rather creepy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like to leave my hair down all the time even when it's hot because I look weird with my hair up.

I get anxious even when listening to my music especially if it's a song with really deep emotion.

I like to stand up for at least an hour every day so I don't seem too much like a lazy bum. lmao

I like to dig under my fingernails even if there's nothing under them. Weird habit of mine. :b

I'm constantly looking at the time on my clock no matter what I'm doing. :no


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I like to leave my hair down all the time even when it's hot because I look weird with my hair up.
> 
> :no


I can relate to this one


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I could watch my fishes swim all day. I would eat while watching them like its a tv.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I could watch my fishes swim all day. I would eat while watching them like its a tv.


For some reason, I found this so funny.


----------



## jennifer nani (Aug 8, 2012)

I put ketchup on my cold cuts sandwiches
My lip balm has to be with me at all times or I'll freak
I talk to my puppy  [weird i know]


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

-I like the smell of chlorine
-I feel comfortable going out without makeup
-I hate reality shows like Jersey Shore
-I think many societal expectations are dumb


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

I love looking at people's feet. 
I talk to myself a lot, and to animals, to insects, trees, birds, fish, grass, pretty much everything. I feel good talking to nature.
I stand and sit in strange poses. That's why no matter what I do I always look like a weirdo. but i don't mind


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I dont listen to any specific genera of music. The whole idea of having a prefferred style of music seems odd to me.

I cant stand sitting on chairs that dont move, such as sofas.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

When I'm at home, my hair has to be tied back. When I'm in public it has to be loose.

I like eating plain bread for breakfast. Untoasted, with nothing on it.

I listen to my favourite radio station all day, even if I don't like/care/understand the program. Sometimes there's a tape recording of a hockey puck being shot around a rink after a play-by-play ends, and I'll spend a few minutes just listening to that.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Some of the things people have listed are incredably commen...

Talking to yourself? Everyone does it.

Liking the smell of petrol.
Talking to pets.
Watching anime.

Wtf? How are those things in any way unusual?


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I like to put a scoop of peanut butter in my cereal.

I like to park in the same parking spot when I go to certain stores.

I like to bite people, doesn't matter if I'm playing around or serious.

I like to bite women's calf muscles. lol.

I purposely like to mess with people, scaring at my job I scare anybody. 

Sometimes I make huge outburst at certain times.


----------

